# mount nfs problem



## ShyRain (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,
Normally I prepare FreeBSD 8.3 Server and Centos 6.3 client. I add lines about mountd , rpcbind etc. to rc.conf then I run this command 
`# mount -t nfs 10.123.123.123:/opt/output /output`

It works everything is OK.

Then FreeBSD rebooted illegally after 4 or 5 days. then I try to mount but I can't.

I got an error with same commands:

```
mount.nfs access denied by server
```

I tried many things, reboot 2 machine, kill all mountd, restart all relevant things etc.

Please show me the solution what is the wrong?


----------



## ShyRain (Feb 28, 2013)

[SOLVED]

When I open /var/log/messages I saw that

```
nfsd : address in use
```
So I closed all open services about mount nfs 

```
/etc/rc.d/rpcbind stop
/etc/rc.d/nfsd stop
/etc/rc.d/mountd stop
service lockd stop
service statd stop
```
then start this command on server:

```
# rpcbind
# nfsd -u -t -n 4
# mountd -r
```

It works.


----------

